# started my squatster winter log



## squatster (Nov 21, 2018)

I started my log finnaly- i took some time out just on trt for a while - still going to start this one on a low dose
200 mg test e pr week
300 mg. Eq pr week
200 mg deca per week
Going to do this for 3 weeks or so then go a bit higher
I think I will be logging in Isovets section - thats were I started yesterday 

http://www.anasci.org/vB/isovet/43808-great-time-log.html
I am very exited- 
THIS IS NOT A SPONSORED LOG 
Been telling him I was going to try a log on his gear for some time now. I figured it would be a good time NOW.
hope you guys help me out here
I am taking some pics before hand and will keep track.
I won't be posting them till I feel like I have some thing to show every one


----------



## psych (Nov 30, 2018)

Post!!!!!


----------



## psych (Nov 30, 2018)

Never mind found your log


----------



## The Grim Repper (Nov 30, 2018)

psych said:


> never mind found your log



lol.


----------



## squatster (Dec 14, 2018)

I just updated my log. I have it in isovets section
Here it is
https://www.anasci.org/vB/isovet/43808-great-time-log.html
I need some help with the gear part. I have never run injectable dbal before and need some guidance- sorry - I have run it but it was 30 years ago Retrovet? Think that was the name.
Isovet is supposed to have some real nice injectable dbal


----------



## squatster (Jan 10, 2019)

http://www.anasci.org/vB/isovet/43808-great-time-log.html
This is we're my log is and we're it- ends. 
It's time for the old man to grow the fuck up. 
I'm not sorry for stopping.
I am sorry to my family that I didn't stop and make huge changes years ago. 
Love my family here also guys. 
THIS FUCKING BLOWS
I love the gym - is been part of my life for the past 36 years. 
Think I put a bit more info in the log on isovets section.
Good luck guys


----------

